# ABAP erlernen



## JanMeier (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ABAP lernen. D.h. ich möchte einfach ein paar kleine Programme entwickeln, um die Sprache kennen zu lernen.

Ich habe mir das SAP Front-End geladen und installiert, aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Anscheinend ist es so, dass man dies als privater Nutzer nicht verwenden kann, weil man keinen eigenen SAP-Server hat.

Aufgrund dessen hab ich mir nen ABAP-Editor installiert (SAPEdit), aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich anfange ein kleines ABAP-Programm zu schreiben. Ich habe diesbezüglich auch keine Tutorials gefunden Sad((

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ein Privat-Anwender sich ein bisschen in ABAP einarbeiten kann und welche Tools bzw. Entwicklungsumgebungen ich benötige?

mfg
Jan


----------

